# KFC Chicken



## headbanger_mosh (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe a little bizarre this one but it is something I want help with.

At this time of year I focus more on bulking because the UK American football season starts in less than 1 mouth 

I have a good understanding of sports nutrition. But still let myself down when it comes to a good disciplined diet 

Although I do prefer a KFC to a McD's but will it help with learn muscle because its chicken wich is high protein but it's also still fastfood?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its still chicken, but its very oily and greasy. You will have to eat a lot for a good protein source


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you have a good understanding of nutrition then you should know that junk food is junk food KFC is fast food if you want quality mass use quality food as abase then have a KFC once a week as a treat....don't kid yourself mate that eating this will give you lean gains


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

carry a lock box around with pasta an chicken in it :high5:


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

couldnt agree more PScarb :clap2:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

depends if you want muscle or fat a bulk dosent mean you have to gain loads of bodyfat, as said if you have a good knowledge of nutrition then you should be able to formulate a bulking program that dosnt include junk ,

keep the kfc to your treat day


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you're relying on KFC for your protein fair enough, chicken breast is chicken breast when it comes to protein content BUT its the saturated fat and the "Colonels Special Recipe" batter that do the damage.


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

The other problem with KFC is that a lot of salt goes into the batter to make it tasty. A friend of mine removes all the batter and skin when he eats at KFC. You could do that - but the whole point of eating fried chicken is the skin and batter. So really, keep KFC to your treat days. Cheers.


----------



## human (Jul 16, 2010)

hey u should use kfc chicken...

i will build more...

for more about...

How to Make KFC Original Fried Chicken


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Colonel Harland Sanders would be turning in his grave!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

:high5::high5::high5: agreed... :focus: try ...my KFC Chicken Recipe..it is healthy and same taste...


----------



## Isis1466868016 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah i totally agree with you that...you should start the high protein diet... it provide energy... for this you can use chicken soup, grilled chicken...and many more but you should avoid the fried chicken... i can share the low oil recipes... use belo link..

KFC Recipe


----------

